# emerge/ portage GUI aehnlich synaptics?

## ttyuser

Mein Grund-Gentoo-System funktioniert. Nun noch eine Frage:

Gibt es eine GUI fuer den ganzen portage und emerge kram? So etwas wie Synaptics oder YAST oder sowas in der Art? Wie kann man nach vorhandenen Paketen suchen? Wenn ich z.B. wissen will, was es fuer vim fuer Pakete gibt? Und wenn ja, fuer KDE oder gnome? Das duerfte dann die Entscheidung fuer mein Dektop Environment sein.

----------

## jkoerner

Portato Englisch

Portato Deutsch

----------

## nikaya

Kuroo: http://kuroo.org/

Ist ein KDE-Programm.

Zum anschauen und suchen ganz gut.Wenn es um Aktionen geht nehme ich jedoch immer emerge oder paludis.

----------

## mv

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Wenn ich z.B. wissen will, was es fuer vim fuer Pakete gibt?

 

```
eix -C vim
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Frontends gibt es für KDE und Gnome. Also da mußt schon andere Entscheidungsgrundlagen suchen.

Aber ich würde dir aus einem Grund von diesen Frontends abraten: Wenn mal X/KDE/Gnome aus irgendeinem Grund nicht starten, dann muß man da über die Konsole ran. Und wenn man das immer grafisch macht, dann hat man die Befehle nicht drauf. Genauso wie mit nano als Editor. Grundlegende Systemkonfiguration sollte man immer so beherrschen, dass man sie auf der Konsole blind ausführen kann. Ins Internet kommt man dann ja auch nicht mehr zum Suchen.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sun Feb 17, 2008 3:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Frontends gibt es für KDE und Gnome. Also da mußt schon andere Entscheidungsgrundlagen suchen.
> 
> Aber ich würde dir aus einem Grund von diesen Frontends abraten: Wenn mal X/KDE/Gnome aus irgendeinem Grund nicht starten, dann muß man da über die Konsole ran. Und wenn man das immer grafisch macht, dann hat man die Befehle nicht drauf. Genauso wie mit nano als Editor. Grundlegende Systemkonfiguration sollte man immer so beherrschen, dass man sie auf der Konsole blind ausführen kann. Ins Internet kommt man dann ja auch nicht mehr zu Suchen,

 

naja das mit dem nicht mehr ins internet komment stimmt so auch nicht  :Wink:  Nur das man eventuell keine webseite sich anschauen kann, das stimmt, auser man verwendet einen "konsolen" browser wie links und co

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Frontends gibt es für KDE und Gnome. Also da mußt schon andere Entscheidungsgrundlagen suchen.
> 
> Aber ich würde dir aus einem Grund von diesen Frontends abraten: Wenn mal X/KDE/Gnome aus irgendeinem Grund nicht starten, dann muß man da über die Konsole ran. Und wenn man das immer grafisch macht, dann hat man die Befehle nicht drauf. Genauso wie mit nano als Editor. Grundlegende Systemkonfiguration sollte man immer so beherrschen, dass man sie auf der Konsole blind ausführen kann. Ins Internet kommt man dann ja auch nicht mehr zu Suchen, 
> 
> naja das mit dem nicht mehr ins internet komment stimmt so auch nicht  Nur das man eventuell keine webseite sich anschauen kann, das stimmt, auser man verwendet einen "konsolen" browser wie links und co

 

Ich sagte doch, man kommt nicht mehr ins Internet ZUM SUCHEN, grins.... Naja, nur hast du links auf deinem Rechner, wenn du alles grafisch machst? Wollte das mal probieren und war ne ziemliche Wurschtelei, bis ich das mit dem Framebutter richtig raus hatte. Und das halt, wenn du sonst alles grafisch machst...

----------

## musv

Ich fand Porthole immer ganz nett. Habs aber im Endeffekt nur dazu benutzt, um mal nach Sachen zu stöbern, auf die ich normalerweise nicht gekommen wäre (z.B. Celestia, zusätzliche Schriftarten). 

Im normalen Betrieb nutze ich emerge in der Konsole. Der Vorteil gegen über apt ist, daß es benutzbar und ausreichend übersichtlich ist.

----------

## Necoro

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch: himerge - (ist komplett in Haskell geschrieben  :Cool: )

Ansonsten: Porthole und Kuroo sind wie ich das sehe mehr oder weniger tot. Sprich es wird nicht mehr wirklich dran gearbeitet...

----------

